# tax on wages in bc



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

hi, i am just trying to look into what our taxes will be on my partners wages. He is on $23.50 an hour and working for 40 hours a week, meaning a total of $3,760 per month. What is roughly the percentage of tax taken before reaching us in his monthly pay. Hope someone can help, the tax thing is hard to get a definate figure of from looking over the net.


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

have since been told it is 30-35% is that right??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> hi, i am just trying to look into what our taxes will be on my partners wages. He is on $23.50 an hour and working for 40 hours a week, meaning a total of $3,760 per month. What is roughly the percentage of tax taken before reaching us in his monthly pay. Hope someone can help, the tax thing is hard to get a definate figure of from looking over the net.


It's not as simple as your message suggests. You have given few details as to dependents (wife and children). Here is a website where tou can work out approximately his take-home pay will be.

TaxTips.ca - 2010 and 2009 Personal income tax rates for Canada and provinces/territories


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

thankyou for that but whoa, thats a whole load of info but still confusing to me!im afraid have no knowledge of what capital gains etc are. his take home annually would be $45,120 so im guessing he would be paying around 14.5%? just need the percentage and can work it out from there, but thre are so many different types.


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

sorry i meant his gross earnings!not his take home.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> sorry i meant his gross earnings!not his take home.


At $23.50 per hour his gross annual earnings, before deductions, would be $48,800. 
There are various factors to determine how much of that he will take home.

1) Number of dependents?
2) Province of residence?
3) Unionized employment?
4) Will spouse be working?
5) Medical/dental insurance premiums if employer offers same.


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok i see what you mean, i have tried looking to work out my tax code and i just have no idea, the site you gave me was really useful but tricky if you are unfamiliar with Canadian terminology. Does 30-35% seem excessive, or is it around average? I guess thats what i really want to know, as if that is true, it seems that we are better off financially in UK. But yet i am told by old work collegues in Canada, that this is not the case. I guess that where i am getting confused.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> Ok i see what you mean, i have tried looking to work out my tax code and i just have no idea, the site you gave me was really useful but tricky if you are unfamiliar with Canadian terminology. Does 30-35% seem excessive, or is it around average? I guess thats what i really want to know, as if that is true, it seems that we are better off financially in UK. But yet i am told by old work collegues in Canada, that this is not the case. I guess that where i am getting confused.


I did a quick calculation for 2010 using the website I sent you. Based on a single person earning $45,000 per year, with no dependents and basic deductions/allowances the total deductions (tax, EI and CPP) would be $9519 or 21.15%. Now as the income goes up you could move into a different tax bracket ,consequently a higher tax payment.


----------

